# First Wading trip and First Speck!



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey folks. I've been teaching myself to fish for about 2 months now, and on Black Friday, a friend's dad took me out wading for the first time. I was unsure about wading, but I had a great time! I was the only one who caught anything, and I got my first speck(20") just a stone's throw from where I work on a soft plastic.

Now I need to figure out how to get myself into the wading groove with no kayak, boat or otherwise, and a budget of $100. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just find some bay water and start wading. Look for any type of bait or movement and follow it. Try 8 mile for a couple trips. You will figure it out


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Good first spec. Where are you fishing out of? Patience, persistence, and passion will get you where we all want to be. If you have the gear the 100 bux takes care of petro and bait. Artie's save but but you get addicted to them. Can't speak for others but I can burn 100 easy on lures and well...you name it.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats

Sent from my Note 2, using Tapatalk


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks! OnedayScratch, I was just west of Ingleside.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Great catch... You obviously already got you some waders and a pole, that's really all you need. As stated above, hang onto that $100 and save up... Just MAKE SURE you shuffle the feet and go slow. Just remember when out there to ALWAYS listen to your gut feeling and if it don't feel safe DON'T DO IT. Above all else just enjoy the great outdoors.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

avoid soft mud, you'll sink to your knee in no time


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

I would spend some of that $100 on some Ray Guardz. I think these are a lot better than the Foreverlast ones (and I have both).

http://www.pcsoutdoors.com/crackshotcorporationstingrayguardzkhakitan.aspx

I think Marburger's carries them.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Those waders were loaners, unfortunately. But I got a pair of stockingfoot neoprene waders, a landing net, a ttf pole caddy and a hook remover. Left room in the budget for a few Norton lures in colors I like and I'm feeling set.

I'm totally not sold on ray guards. I'll get some when I have some extra dollars, but the ones I've seen don't look like they'll do much to stop a ray hit and its not like you don't have to do the shuffle anymore. I'll want the extra peace of mind, and some footwear that won't fall apart, but I've heard plenty of stories about ray hits when they were wearing boots/guards, plenty of people who shuffle and never have an issue, and never a single story about how many bad hits they've taken that bounced off their guards.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your catch. Hoping to get out there around New Years for a few days of wade fishing. It will probably be a little slower but there some big ones to be had. Just have to be patient.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

johndoughy said:


> Those waders were loaners, unfortunately. But I got a pair of stockingfoot neoprene waders, a landing net, a ttf pole caddy and a hook remover. Left room in the budget for a few Norton lures in colors I like and I'm feeling set.
> 
> I'm totally not sold on ray guards. I'll get some when I have some extra dollars, but the ones I've seen don't look like they'll do much to stop a ray hit and its not like you don't have to do the shuffle anymore. I'll want the extra peace of mind, and some footwear that won't fall apart, but I've heard plenty of stories about ray hits when they were wearing boots/guards, plenty of people who shuffle and never have an issue, and never a single story about how many bad hits they've taken that bounced off their guards.


Get you some breathable waders and use those neoprene to patch a tire or something. should be able to wet wade down there all year round. this time of year I don't use my rAy guards but come spring and summer well that's another story. you would be surprised how some areas just have hundreds of rays you pass wading.. there are quite a few people that have been hit by rays on this site. with the breathable waders layer underneath according to the temperature..btw... start saving some money you're going to want more stuff or need..congrats on first Trout.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job JohnD. Welcome to the world of wadefishing and the never ending conquest to find the Holy Grail of the elusive 30" trout. 
Enjoy every fish you catch. (except that d..m hard head).:cheers:


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I like the neoprene because I got pretty dang cold in that water, and come summer I'll just wet-wade. My fishing sensei told me that I can get away without guards in winter but it isn't smart in summer.

G money, I do. I love fish and think the fish here are beautiful for the most part, and can't help but talk to most of them. I say that, even in a professional environment, you should always clean a fish like a hungry man. Easy for me to say at the moment.


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Been Wade fishing for about 7 years now and could fish all day and be fine - add a fishon my tether and it's a funny freak show - I would jump at every noise (see I grew up surf fishing and I was told by an old salty "if you are past your knees - you are no longer top of the food chain" !! - I would spend a majority of time - trying to watch everystep and lose alot of moving time.. Saved up and got the ray guard Boots -- More bulky than the strap on type.. Have both.. on my 3rd set of Breathable.. Consider getting a size bigger (it is winter and you can layer!) I wet wade in the summer too and wearing the guards allow for a little more concentration on the fun and learning about fishing.. Oh had a Boat and sold it when I was introduced to Kayak fishing - Best of Both Worlds and 1/50th of the expense!!! 

Good Luck to ya and there are many 2 Coolers here willing to offer help and direction and meeting to show you more !!


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Buy yourself a couple spook Jr's, sometimes you can get em on top, its a blast. You should practice working different lures whenever you can.
Practice your knots while your sitting around till you are consistent and its 2nd nature. Knot tying is extremely important. You work at getting that big fish and everything is right but you lose it because your knot was 
no right.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats of your first Trout.


----------

